# stuff to look out for.



## 20vjartar (Feb 26, 2009)

I just hit 108k miles in my 03 1.8t jetta. Are there any issues I'm going to have to look for over 100m miles? I.e. heas gasket issues, turbo going bad, bushings wearing. Any preventative maintenance I should be looking @ over the next few months? I want at least another 100k outta this car.


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

You should get that no problem, as long as you keep it nice and clean, follow maintenance procedures in the owner's manual/bentley. 
Treat it nice and it will treat you nice.


----------



## Masso (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: (Canadian V-Dub)*

There are issues that you need to look out for, it is normal wear and tear.. I currently own a VR6 which is quite different than the 1.8T, so maybe your issues would be a little different from mine. 
Anyway, I had to take car of:
1.- Serpentine belt tensioner
2.- Head gasket
3.- Timing chains (Your engine uses timing belt, even MORE critical to check).
4.- CV Joint boots
5.- Steering rods
6.- Water thermostat housing
7.- Random pipes (Mainly coolant leaks)
8.- Heater core (Antifreeze vapor coming from air vents)
9.- Engine fans replacement
10.- Engine thermostat
11.- Auxiliary water pump
And the normal things to take care of (maintenance):
1.- Spark plugs
2.- Coolant change
3.- Oil change (5000 mile intervals)
4.- Ignition cables (Optional)









2000 Jetta VR6


----------



## scott.thunder (Mar 19, 2008)

yes I would replace the timing belt for sure if it fails your valves will fall into your pistons and that means lots of money. but hey I got a new top end out of it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

This question would be much better served in the Mk. IV forum I would think.


----------

